# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Heavy Metal

## Brewski

Every forum has a metal thead.  I'll start this one.

----------


## Brewski



----------


## Trinnity



----------

EvilAztec (12-06-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

garyo (02-08-2013),Jets (02-28-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------



----------


## Trinnity



----------



----------


## Dan40

If it ain't 
*Krugerrands*It ain't "heavy metal!"

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Not heavy enough? Try this:

----------


## Trinnity

Too light? Okay....

----------


## Trinnity

Some people are so damn picky.

----------


## EvilAztec

I was somewhere there in the crowd. Sea of beer, a lot of sound ...

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

NIN is many things, but when it comes down to it, it really is metal. Trent is a Pennsylvania redneck, but he'll never admit it.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

The song in the OP is brutal as fuck. Well done.

----------


## Network



----------

GrassrootsConservative (01-30-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

The Faceless is so sick, Network. Have you heard of Abnormity?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Coming February: Suffocation's new album Pinnacle Of Bedlam.







Can't fuckin wait.

----------


## Network

I hadn't heard of them, but have now.  I mostly like progressive death/black metal with sludgy and some straight brutal pounding occasionally.  Listen to music pretty much all day at work everyday so I've poured through a ton of albums.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (01-30-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I hadn't heard of them, but have now.  I mostly like progressive death/black metal with sludgy and some straight brutal pounding occasionally.  Listen to music pretty much all day at work everyday so I've poured through a ton of albums.


Ya most of what I listen to is highly-technical black and death metal, with some stoner metal thrown in because the slow stuff just blows my mind sometimes.

----------


## Network

I listened to Old Mans Child a lot when I found them through a time liking Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir.  I think both of those bands have lost it but the earlier stuff is good.  

My favorites for a while have been Arcturus, Borknagar, Agalloch.

----------

Brewski (12-26-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I listened to Old Mans Child a lot when I found them through a time liking Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir.  I think both of those bands have lost it but the earlier stuff is good.  
> 
> My favorites for a while have been Arcturus, Borknagar, Agalloch.


Old Man's Child just gets better and better IMHO. 
Slaves of the World might be his 2nd best album, right after Vermin.

Never heard of those 3, most of what I listen to right now is Naglfar, Suffocation, Gorgoroth, Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse and Old Man's Child.

----------


## Network



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> 


Man, what happened? That was great til the clean vocals came in at 45 seconds. 
I wish the whole thing was like the beginning.

----------


## Network

> Man, what happened? That was great til the clean vocals came in at 45 seconds. 
> I wish the whole thing was like the beginning.


Ha!  Their older stuff and most on this album are lacking clean vocals.  I figured I'd post something a little more accessible to people who don't like screaming.  Though, they probably wouldn't get past the first 45 seconds.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Ha!  Their older stuff and most on this album are lacking clean vocals.  I figured I'd post something a little more accessible to people who don't like screaming.  Though, they probably wouldn't get past the first 45 seconds.


If they don't like screaming they probably wouldn't be caught dead in a heavy metal thread. 

90% of metal is screaming. Time for a Judas Priest cover.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## kilgram



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------

Brewski (12-26-2013),kilgram (02-08-2013)

----------


## garyo

One of my favorite albums of all time.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> One of my favorite albums of all time.


Which?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------

kilgram (02-08-2013),Magnum (02-08-2013)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## Network

My boys from NC....no really, they are.   Last 2 minutes, oh yea.

----------


## Maximatic

More King Crimson

----------


## Maximatic

Here you go, devil worshipers. This guy knows how to put on a show.

----------


## Maximatic

No Pantera? Really? No one thought to put Pantera in a heavy metal thread?

----------


## Maximatic

Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills

----------


## Maximatic

It's not enough that it be heavy. It needs to rock, and these guys did that.

----------


## Maximatic

13 Steps

----------


## kilgram



----------



----------


## kilgram

@Rina_Dragonborn
вы знаете какой фильм на видео? И это - известной народной песней?

----------


## Guest

@kilgram

Spacibo.  Ya loobloo eta! Otleechno!

----------


## Maximatic

> outube.com/watch?v=kb8WGig0MLU


hehe

----------


## Network

chick screaming hotness

----------


## Network



----------


## kilgram

Folk Metal Up Up!!!

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Sabbath-inspired band Ghost has their new album out (apparently came out on April 16th) and now the full album is on youtube. 




The last track is a cover of Abba's track "I'm a Marionette" and it actually sounds pretty good. 

I enjoyed Opus Eponymous a lot more than this album, but maybe it will grow on me. 

Opus Eponymous here:

----------

Network (05-04-2013)

----------


## Network

> Sabbath-inspired band Ghost has their new album out (apparently came out on April 16th) and now the full album is on youtube.



I came to this thread to ask you what's new after I saw your name back on the board.  I enjoyed the first Ghost album.  Haven't listened to the new one but will...right now.

----------


## Network

New Ghost album sounds pretty decent, but I'd prefer more areas with rough vocals.  It also sounds too fuzzy, badly produced but my computer speaker setup _is_ shit.  

There's like a 5 minute blank space at minimum around 19 minutes in.  This is my take after listening while surfing.  Good enough for backgroundism.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> New Ghost album sounds pretty decent, but I'd prefer more areas with rough vocals.  It also sounds too fuzzy, badly produced but my computer speaker setup _is_ shit.  
> 
> There's like a 5 minute blank space at minimum around 19 minutes in.  This is my take after listening while surfing.  Good enough for backgroundism.


Except for the vocals a lot of that is probably just the sound quality.

I have none of that on my version of the album.

----------


## Network

> Except for the vocals a lot of that is probably just the sound quality.
> 
> I have none of that on my version of the album.



This is a similar type of sludge metal.  Love this album.  I think these guys come from Neurosis, etc.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (05-04-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

@Network I am loving that little musical section around the 6:00 mark. Very Floyd-ish.

----------


## Network

> @Network I am loving that little musical section around the 6:00 mark. Very Floyd-ish.



No doubt.  Album has some great bits.  Some of the doom metal loses me with ultra slow parts, but if I'm doing something else especially working I can listen through the entire album.  

Then I'm like "_did I like that album or not?_"

this shrinebuilder album remained in my work playlist for a long time, so i guess i do indeed like it.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> No doubt.  Album has some great bits.  Some of the doom metal loses me with ultra slow parts, but if I'm doing something else especially working I can listen through the entire album.  
> 
> Then I'm like "_did I like that album or not?_"
> 
> this shrinebuilder album remained in my work playlist for a long time, so i guess i do indeed like it.


Yeah I don't know. Sometimes slower stuff can trigger more powerful emotions than the faster stuff, and there's a certain level of "heavy" that can only be reached with such a slowed-down style.

----------


## Network

> Yeah I don't know. Sometimes slower stuff can trigger more powerful emotions than the faster stuff, and there's a certain level of "heavy" that can only be reached with such a slowed-down style.



My favorite part/song on the shrinebuilders album starts at 30 minutes.

I like it fast for sure.  But yeah, some slow stuff can do it.  I'm talking silence, 1bpm that bores and kills me.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## kilgram

Non metal music but listened among Metal fans and plays in Metal festivals like Wacken.



Corvus Corax - Fortuna

Masterpiece!!!

----------


## kilgram

Amon Amarth - Guardians of Asgard

Hail to the Vikings!!!

----------


## kilgram

A classic. Winners of Eurovision(I think 2006)

----------


## kilgram

@Rina_Dragonborn

я помню когда ты сказала, что русские любил свою родину, националистические. Это верно, например эта песня группы Грая: О земле родной.

----------



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## Network

@GrassrootsConservative


New albums I'm about to download...I mean buy.

Intronauts
Arsis
Anciients
Ocean
Altar of Plagues
Amorphis

their new releases.  Will let you know the goodness.

----------


## kilgram

Radogost - Watra A polish Folk metal band that recently I discovered and I like.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------

kilgram (05-18-2013)

----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## Network

I forgot that I said I'd review those CDs.

New *Altar of Plagues* - $ 

Atmospheric black metal, good production, monotone/twotone screamy vocals, love the instruments.  I'd like to have an instrumental version actually.  Has awesome deep static parts that always give me a boner.  


*Anciients* - $
Varied pace doomy death with catchy riffs. Actually more black screechy vocals but instrumentation is melodic/progressive deth.  Some clean singing.


*Arsis* - $
Sounds like their other albums...enjoyable.  I prefer more varied vocals but they are what they are.


*Nero di Marte* - $
Didn't mention this one but they are a gem.  Fast doomy deth, one of my favorite styles 


*The Ocean* - cents
same as their other albums, a few good songs and some epic moments.  Faster doomy deth with plenty of clean singing


Amorphis and Soilwork - didn't like.


This one seems like one @GrassrootsConservative would dig, Tech as hell.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> 


Did you notice the sidewalk and door behind the mouth?

----------


## Network

> Did you notice the sidewalk and door behind the mouth?


No, I didn't.  Good catch.  That album matches the cover.  It's hardcore as hell but the tech is Syfy-ish.  I like it.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> No, I didn't.  Good catch.  That album matches the cover.  It's hardcore as hell but the tech is Syfy-ish.  I like it.


That's one of the craziest covers I've ever seen. Very HP Lovecraft. As for the music I will have to download this for later as I do not think I have time to listen to a full album just right now.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Okay, so @Network I did some digging and found this blown-up version of that cover:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_CxmoiASre...1425x1425).jpg

Holy shit.

----------

kilgram (05-27-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------

Network (05-28-2013)

----------


## Network

Seen both of those bands live.  Good times.

I wish most could scare and scream like this one.  Even though they're questionable and progressively weaker.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Even though they're questionable and progressively weaker.


Not on Damnation and a Day they're not!!!

That's their best album ever, nothing questionable or weak about that. Fucking damn good album. 

Mannequin was the first track I heard from it, when I was like 12.

----------


## Matt

UNSUN. She is @#$%^&* gorgeous....     :Headbang:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> UNSUN. She is @#$%^&* gorgeous....



They sound like another Lacuna Coil or Within Temptations or Nightwish.

She is prettier, but her voice doesn't do it for me. Here's Lacuna Coil if you like that:




Then there's Otep:




And heavier-vocals Arch Enemy:

----------


## Network

And he likes chick metal.  Matthew that is.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> And he likes chick metal.  Matthew that is.


 :Wtf20:  What's wrong with chick metal?

----------


## Network

Nothing, if they can scream and are hot.  Either way I wouldn't make a habit out of listening to them, just watching them.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Either way I wouldn't make a habit out of listening to them, just watching them.


I disagree completely. I think I listen to just as much female-vocals music as I do male-vocal music.

----------


## Matt

> And he likes chick metal.  Matthew that is.


So you are anti-women as well? Women can't make music now?? Is that it??

I'm assuming you have some hateful view on women as well. Don't disappoint me.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (05-28-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> So you are anti-women as well? Women can't make music now?? Is that it??
> 
> I'm assuming you have some hateful view on women as well. Don't disappoint me.


What else do you listen to?

----------


## Magnum



----------

Brewski (12-26-2013)

----------


## Matt

> What else do you listen to?


Anything and everything. From classic rock to metal. If it's rock I mostly love it.

Here's a heavier shock rock metal band I've been hooked on recently, but just to contrast my likes....my favorite band is actually Motley Crue.

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

@Network




This is one of my all-time favorite albums. The only album, incidentally, released by this group. It's not as heavy as most of the stuff I post, very riffy, very groovy. But anyway. It was released back in 2000 but didn't get much attention. I bet you'll enjoy it.

----------


## Magnum



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------


## exotix



----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-12-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG



----------


## Guest

Pfft, here's metal @TheTemporaryBG

----------


## exotix



----------



----------


## Magnum



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Oh, shit, Magnum! YOU DA MAN!!!!!!

One of my SIGNATURE albums!!!!!!

----------

Magnum (12-24-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I even have a T-shit with that album cover on it!!

----------


## Magnum



----------


## countryboy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One JP classic deserves another...maybe one of their very greatest....whenever I hear this song, I think of Navy Seals and Green Berets:

----------

Brewski (12-26-2013),countryboy (12-25-2013)

----------


## countryboy

Let's make it a three-fer. Another one from Painkiller....the title song. Actually, that was a great album, total departure from previous works. Not a bad song on the entire album.

----------

Brewski (12-26-2013),Magnum (12-26-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Let's make it a three-fer. Another one from Painkiller....the title song. Actually, that was a great album, total departure from previous works. Not a bad song on the entire album.


Much darker album than their past ones--I guess trying to prove that they could keep up with the younger Thrash, Doom, Death and even to a certain extent Black Metalers that were arising in the early 90s. And you know what: they SUCCEEDED!!!!!!

----------

countryboy (12-26-2013)

----------


## Magnum



----------

Brewski (12-26-2013),countryboy (12-26-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> One JP classic deserves another...maybe one of their very greatest....whenever I hear this song, I think of Navy Seals and Green Berets:


Halford slays on that one.  Always loved the last part.

----------


## Brewski

Power metal gets a bad rap for being too cheesy, but there's some really great stuff in the genre.  I listen to metal genres almost cyclically, sticking with one genre almost exclusively before moving on to something else.  Been on power metal for a few weeks....

This one is more progressive power metal, but it's got some aggressiveness in here that is kind of atypical for the genre overall, and the singer hits some pretty impressive notes.  Worth a listen, not very well known.

----------

Magnum (12-27-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> No Pantera? Really? No one thought to put Pantera in a heavy metal thread?


They'd be better off in a metalcore thread, imho.  At least for some of their stuff.  

I don't know, I've always considered Pantera to be the most overrated metal band in history.  Never understood why they were so beloved.   I never bought their "tough guy" act after their years of being a teased up glam band.  Especially since they acted like those years didn't exist.  They never played any of their old songs, or even spoke about them.  It's like they were embarrassed.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Phil Anselmo is a complete fucking drug-addicted IDIOT...nevertheless, he's a truly GREAT vocalist. I like his work with Down much better than with Pantera, however. 

Pantera added a distinctive Southern Rock swing to Thrash Metal, and for that, I will always value at least two or three of their albums. Maybe the first so-called 'Groove Metal' band.

Also, 'Dimebag' Darrell Abbott was a great metal guitarist by any standard. His murder was a sad event in the history of rock music:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Power metal gets a bad rap for being too cheesy, but there's some really great stuff in the genre.  I listen to metal genres almost cyclically, sticking with one genre almost exclusively before moving on to something else.  Been on power metal for a few weeks....
> 
> This one is more progressive power metal, but it's got some aggressiveness in here that is kind of atypical for the genre overall, and the singer hits some pretty impressive notes.  Worth a listen, not very well known.


Nothing pisses me off than people who diss Power Metal!!! So many GREAT power metal bands out there!

'Iced Earth' is 'cheesy'??!?!?! :Angry20: 

''Blind Guardian' is 'cheesy'?!?!?! :Angry20: 

'Kamelot' is 'cheesy'?!?!?! :Angry20:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Pantera had one of my favourite album covers and album titles:




And this song simply rips me a fresh new asshole every time I hear it--it seems to sum up the way I've been feeling lately most of the time....:

----------


## Brewski

> Nothing pisses me off than people who diss Power Metal!!! So many GREAT power metal bands out there!
> 
> 'Iced Earth' is 'cheesy'??!?!?!


No way.  I think they were one of the first to shatter the stereotype.  The first metal band I've ever seen live, by the way (well, Jag Panzer and In Flames (back when they were still good!) opened up for them).  Amazing show.  Stole my parents car to see it because they grounded me that night.  It was worth the punishment I got when I got home  :Smile: 




> ''Blind Guardian' is 'cheesy'?!?!?!


Well, some of their stuff is, to be honest.  Doesn't make it bad.  I like most of their cheesier songs.  

 I greatly prefer their early speed metal stuff, though:







> 'Kamelot' is 'cheesy'?!?!?!


That's what they say.  I'm a big fan of Roy Khan (from the awesome band Conception), and I kind of stopped listening to Kamelot after he quit the music biz entirely.  I hope he comes back.

----------

Magnum (12-27-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The only sense of real cheesiness I got from any Power Metal bands came from Manowar and Helloween, especially the former. And even so, there are a few songs from both bands I rather like nevertheless.

----------


## Brewski

> The only sense of real cheesiness I got from any Power Metal bands came from Manowar and Helloween, especially the former. And even so, there are a few songs from both bands I rather like nevertheless.


They do have some, but most of their stuff is awesome in my opinion:





 <--- their best song ever, in my opinion

Though this one is close... gotta love the early Kai Hansen years...

----------

Magnum (12-27-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

There's a newer progressive power metal band out there called 'Communic' that someone alerted me to fairly recently that really impresses me and deserves to be MUCH better known:

----------

Magnum (12-27-2013)

----------


## Magnum

> They'd be better off in a metalcore thread, imho.  At least for some of their stuff.  
> 
> I don't know, I've always considered Pantera to be the most overrated metal band in history.  Never understood why they were so beloved.   I never bought their "tough guy" act after their years of being a teased up glam band.  Especially since they acted like those years didn't exist.  They never played any of their old songs, or even spoke about them.  It's like they were embarrassed.


Yep, I listen to 'Metal Magic' more than I do 'Vulgar Display of Power' or 'Far Beyond Driven'.

----------

Brewski (12-28-2013)

----------


## Magnum

> They do have some, but most of their stuff is awesome in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  <--- their best song ever, in my opinion
> 
> Though this one is close... gotta love the early Kai Hansen years...


Awesome bands. Manowar's 'Sign of the Hammer' is one of my fave albums of all time. I LOVE Helloween. 'Ride the Sky' is an amazing early one from them.

----------

Brewski (12-28-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> Awesome bands. Manowar's 'Sign of the Hammer' is one of my fave albums of all time. I LOVE Helloween. 'Ride the Sky' is an amazing early one from them.


'Ride the Sky' is actually the very first Helloween song I ever heard.  One of the gems I discovered on this little known compilation I bought when I was about 14.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Speaking of Manowar, I've long enjoyed this Youtube bit as one of those rare skilled unions of song and first-rate video editing. The song is not bad either, if a little bit campy:

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum

Great album. These guys supported Armored Saint in the 80s.

----------


## Magnum



----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Maiden is one of the touchstones of whether one is a metalhead or not. If there aren't at least three or four of their albums you would not give up for anything, you shouldn't bother with metal at ALL.

This particular album is remarkable, being the second great effort after their long 90s dry spell.

Here's another great touchstone for metalheads, and my own personal favourite of the NWOBHM bands:

Motorhead:

----------

Magnum (12-31-2013)

----------


## Network

_7th son of a 7th suuohohon!


_

----------

Magnum (12-31-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

_up the irons!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Network

I actually liked Opeth before I liked Maiden.  I kind of started going backwards in time after becoming a metalhead through late 90s screamo/hardcore and started to really appreciate the older metal bands from there.

My favorite Maiden albums are still 7th son and Dance of Death.  Blasphemy!

yeah buddy:

----------


## Magnum

My fave NWOBHM album:





'Don't Break The Circle' and 'Beyond The Gates' are awesome tracks.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Gotta admit, I like Opeth better than Maiden too, but Opeth is one of those bands that come around just once in a generation. 'Blackwater Park' is one of the greatest metal, or even all-round rock, albums of the past 30 years, period.

----------

Magnum (12-31-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Network, how come you can be so sensible sometimes, like here, and so loopy other times?

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

R.I.P. Chuck...

----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Rudy2D

> 


That's enough to _gag a maggot_; you call that _music_?

----------


## Magnum

> That's enough to _gag a maggot_; you call that _music_?


It's loud, thrashing electric guitars, fast drumming, and guttural, growling vocals. Call it whatever you want!

----------


## Rudy2D

> It's loud, thrashing electric guitars, fast drumming, and guttural, growling vocals. Call it whatever you want!


Ummm--I'll call it _shit_.

----------


## Magnum

> Ummm--I'll call it _shit_.


Shit?  :Nono:  That's the cream of Death metal, dude!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Call it whatever you want!





> Ummm--I'll call it _shit_.





> Shit?  That's the cream of Death metal, dude!


You said "Call it whatever you want!"

----------


## Magnum

> You said "Call it whatever you want!"


But i didn't say i would agree.

----------


## SiouxzyQ

I can't do the death metal scene.  I think it's the vocals that turn me off; don't have a problem with the instruments/sound.  Have always loved 'metal' though.  

My newest obsession for the past few years is Volbeat - a band out of Denmark.  They are phenomenal live, I can't wait for them to come back to the States.  And, that they snagged an Anthrax guitarist really makes me happy.

----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You said "Call it whatever you want!"


If you think this is so easy, try it sometime.

Even Death and Black Metal growling and shrieking is incredibly difficult to pull off well. I've tried it, I simply can't do it.

----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I've always regarded Gaahl of Gorgoroth as the Pavarotti of the Black Metal shriek: his voice is extremely full and very powerful and has incredible range. It's actually quite impressive to listen to, whatever you might think of Black Metal as a genre:

----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## SiouxzyQ

> I've always regarded Gaahl of Gorgoroth as the Pavarotti of the Black Metal shriek: his voice is extremely full and very powerful and has incredible range. It's actually quite impressive to listen to, whatever you might think of Black Metal as a genre.


I tried.  Only got to about 0:51 before I had to stop it.   :Wink:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I tried.  Only got to about 0:51 before I had to stop it.


That's cool, I'd be the last person in the world to suggest that Black Metal is for everyone, it obviously isn't. You have to be just a little bit strange--like myself--to appreciate this. :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I find, however, there can be a dark and terrible majesty to it.

----------

SiouxzyQ (01-01-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> If you think this is so easy, try it sometime.
> 
> Even Death and Black Metal growling and shrieking is incredibly difficult to pull off well. I've tried it, I simply can't do it.



No _sane_ person would _want_ to.

----------


## Magnum

Now this is a great black metal album!:

----------



----------


## SiouxzyQ

> That's cool, I'd be the last person in the world to suggest that Black Metal is for everyone, it obviously isn't. You have to be just a little bit strange--like myself--to appreciate this.
> 
> I find, however, there can be a dark and terrible majesty to it.


My favorite sister-in-law loves it and no matter how hard I try, I just don't 'get it'.   :Smile:   I went with her to Gwar and by the time we left, I really wanted to murder 1 or 50 people.  Not anyone specifically, just in general.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> My favorite sister-in-law loves it and no matter how hard I try, I just don't 'get it'.    I went with her to Gwar and by the time we left, I really wanted to murder 1 or 50 people.  Not anyone specifically, just in general.


Gwar, though, has to be taken with tongue firmly planted in cheek, half their schtick is comedy.

----------

SiouxzyQ (01-01-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> I find, however, there can be a dark and terrible majesty to it.


That doesn't surprise me; my dogs think that there is a _dark and terrible majesty_ to the cesspool out back.

----------


## SiouxzyQ

> Gwar, though, has to be taken with tongue firmly planted in cheek, half their schtick is comedy.


True.  

I think Kittie (or some other female screamers) was there too.  Regardless - did it once, don't need to do it again.   :Smile:

----------


## Rudy2D

> I find, however, there can be a dark and terrible majesty to it.


That doesn't surprise me; my dogs think that there is a _dark and terrible majesty_ to the cesspool out back.












bump

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> That doesn't surprise me; my dogs think that there is a _dark and terrible majesty_ to the cesspool out back.


All new and unfamiliar musical conventions are difficult to accept initially, but with regular exposure to them they lose that sense of being jarring or weird. After all, they rioted at Stravinsky's 'The Rite of Spring' in 1913, whereas now it sounds so normal and conventional.

----------


## Rudy2D

> All new and unfamiliar musical conventions are difficult to accept initially, but with regular exposure to them they lose that sense of being jarring or weird. After all, they rioted at Stravinsky's 'The Rite of Spring' in 1913, whereas now it sounds so normal and conventional.


Stravinsky

If you are comparing that shit to Stravinsky--we're done here.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Stravinsky
> 
> If you are comparing that shit to Stravinsky--we're done here.


Of course I'm not! I'm NOT retarded!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'm just speaking about how something that can sound bizarre and outre one day can seem everyday the next.

----------


## Magnum

> Stravinsky
> 
> If you are comparing that shit to Stravinsky--we're done here.


I'd much rather listen to Iron Maiden, AC/DC and Judas Priest than i would Beethoven, Mozart and Chopin.

----------

Brewski (01-02-2014),SiouxzyQ (01-01-2014)

----------


## Brewski

Guitar player from Obscura... one of the best progressive/neo-classical/whateverthehellitis albums I've ever heard.  Pure talent.

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

An old friend told me about this one not long ago. Great Music from Ian Gillan, but so 80's you will laugh!

----------



----------


## RMNIXON

> *I'd much rather listen to Iron Maiden, AC/DC and Judas Priest than i would Beethoven, Mozart and Chopin.*



Try both!  :Headbang:

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> An old friend told me about this one not long ago. Great Music from Ian Gillan, but so 80's you will laugh!


Ian Gillan, Robert Plant, Ronnie James Dio, Bruce Dickinson, Rob Halford....the Cream of the Crop, the higher Aristocracy of Metal vocalists.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Try both!


As in my childhood, classical is still my first and greatest love.

But I can also love rock in all its forms that appeal to me, and jazz also.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

It's not enough that he was the master of Hardcore Punk with 'The Misfits' and Death Rock with 'Samhain', but has also become a master of Doom Metal--what else does Glenn Danzig have up his sleeve?:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Glenn Danzig has to be included in _any_ list of the greatest metal vocalists: hos voice is very reminiscent of Elvis's, but an Elvis who is the son of Satan himself...with a touch of Jim Morrison, too.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I'd much rather listen to Iron Maiden, AC/DC and Judas Priest than i would Beethoven, Mozart and Chopin.


What--no Rap?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of the Masters and Grizzled Veterans of Doom, Scott 'Wino' Weinrich and one of his many bands, 'Spirit Caravan', and a song that makes me want to jump atop the kitchen table and windmill my air guitar and kick over the chairs...

----------


## Brewski

> One of the Masters and Grizzled Veterans of Doom, Scott 'Wino' Weinrich and one of his many bands, 'Spirit Caravan', and a song that makes me want to jump atop the kitchen table and windmill my air guitar and kick over the chairs...


Well, if you're gonna bring up Wino, here's his best song (well, at least my favorite from him)

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In my opinion, one of the most formidably talented, exciting, musically well-equipped and brilliant heavy prog bands of the new millennium. Sludge rarely gets better than this. So much of it sounds like Yes all muscled up and on steroids, as musicians they are THAT good and complex!

----------


## Mordent

My old band...

----------

SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> My old band...


Hey!!! Why SHIT!!!!

That's _really_ good!!!!

Which one are you?

----------


## Mordent

> Hey!!! Why SHIT!!!!
> 
> That's _really_ good!!!!
> 
> Which one are you?


Thanks! I'm the guy with the white guitar and black wife-beater.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A dumbass-but-fun video to a great doomy, Black-Sabbathy song!:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Can't remember if I posted this before, but, heck, I don't care: captures my mood to a 't' tonight, and you just can't get enough Danzig into your ears:

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Belongs in the Punk section, but hey, I'll take it anyhow, I love these guys, mega-leftist radical douchebags though they were.

----------


## sotmfs

> Belongs in the Punk section, but hey, I'll take it anyhow, I love these guys, mega-leftist radical douchebags though they were.


LOL!
Some say punk,I can see that,but some say the start of heavy metal and I can see that.
Hey Ghost,I have friends I disagree with on many issues.If one respects someone or wants to be fair one should let that person know where He stands.That can prevent problems in some situations.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> LOL!
> Some say punk,I can see that,but some say the start of heavy metal and I can see that.
> Hey Ghost,I have friends I disagree with on many issues.If one respects someone or wants to be fair one should let that person know where He stands.That can prevent problems in some situations.


Minor issues of taxonomy shouldn't be grounds for quarreling.

I used to be on a few rock and metal forums where the most violent arguments would take place between who's truly punk or metal and who's a 'poser', and they have been the most useless and sterile arguments I've ever been involved with.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of the most formidably musically equipped and technically bulked-up bands out there, playing some of the most demanding and complex music imaginable. This is really a metalized version of jazz, but jazz as Satan would play it:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In all of the world of rock and metal, MY genre, the place where I most feel at home and can say is MY music, is *Doom Metal*, and in all its forms and permutations [and there have been a lot of them].

The ultra-heavy down-tuned guitars, the crushing bass lines, the galloping drums, the bristling religious and supernatural imagery...I can't seem to get enough of this shit!

Doom begins with what might be its greatest masters, the living legends Black Sabbath, and there it stopped for a few years except for the sporadic efforts of Pentagram [who didn't put out an album until the mid-80s anyway, and whose demos have become classics in their own right] and Pagan Alter and one or two others.

Then began the first Doom Metal Renaissance in the mid-80s. Too bad it started just when Thrash did, because it went virtually unnoticed until Thrash petered out by the early 90s.

A couple or three of great early classics:







And one of its TRULY great anthems and a signature song of mine:

----------

Mordent (02-06-2014)

----------


## Brewski

I can't stop playing this one.  Progressive thrash with harsh vocals.   The riff from 2:55 - 3:34, and especially at 10:03 sticks in my head so much.  Probably one of the most unique thrash songs I've ever heard.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Wow! really interesting! NEVER heard of these guys, and not a ton of info on them at all. From Finland, I think. Did any of them end up in more prominent bands?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The most intense musical expression of pure, naked aggression and violent hostility and antipathy...THIS is the music you listen to just before going into a fight to get your blood up and that fire in your eye...

Yes, I'm in one of 'those' moods today, a mood that only SLAYER can fit....this is the BEST band to vent your most negative feelings to, and one feels at peace after listening to this and punching a few holes in the chiprock.


Here is the best song of REVENGE I've ever heard:




Here is the ultimate VERY bad breakup song with someone you just realized is a psychotic bitch:




And this is for the current Iranian regime:




And this should be the theme music for the WWE or even the NFL:

----------


## Brewski

> Wow! really interesting! NEVER heard of these guys, and not a ton of info on them at all. From Finland, I think. Did any of them end up in more prominent bands?


http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/A.R.G./2737

Nothing prominent.  I think I had a Confessor album in my collection at some point.  

Looks like they are back after almost 20 years with a cassette demo, limited to 75 copies.  There's some pictures of them now on their website.... look like old dudes now.

Sad that a band capable of a song like this isn't even recognized amongst metal fans, who are not a very large group relative to other genres.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The old metalhead that has aged the best has to be Tom Araya of Slayer:

He looks like a ferocious, grizzled old pirate these days, and although his voice is rougher, I like it even better now than in the Reign in Blood and Seasons in the Abyss days.

----------


## Brewski

> The old metalhead that has aged the best has to be Tom Araya of Slayer:
> 
> He looks like a ferocious, grizzled old pirate these days, and although his voice is rougher, I like it even better now than in the Reign in Blood and Seasons in the Abyss days.


Meh, I haven't been a fan of anything after Reign in Blood, and even then, the only album I really really like from Slayer is Show No Mercy.  Araya actually _sang_ on that one, and I think it's the only one where he did that.  I liked "Haunting the Chapel" EP and Hell Awaits too.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Araya's singing style owed a lot to hardcore's angry shouting vocals, so he was never one of the great metal vocalists, but for the music that Slayer makes, I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't listen to them all the time, but there are times when _only_ they will do.

----------


## Brewski

I think I posted this one already, but I love the vocals in this one.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Perianne

Good song, @sotmfs!  I wish I could play guitar like that.  I bought one, but it hurts my fingers.

----------

sotmfs (02-12-2014)

----------


## Swedgin

I'm not certain they call this Heavy Metal, but, as far as I am concerned it is!!!

----------

SiouxzyQ (02-14-2014)

----------


## Swedgin

Sometimes I get DISTRUBED and STUPEFIED:

----------

SiouxzyQ (02-14-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Good song, @sotmfs!  I wish I could play guitar like that.  I bought one, but it hurts my fingers.


I bought a set of used Gretch drums when I was 19 and had a lot of fun banging around on them.Over the years and 2 divorces they disappeared.
Now I have a cheap set that I still have fun banging around on.

My Brother teaches guitar and says just practice about 15 minutes a day and your fingers will toughen up and when you get better and your fingers are tougher you will enjoy playing longer.So Perianne stick with it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I might have posted this in the past, I can't remember, but since I'm listening to a LOT of Danzig today, here it is...can't get enough of Glenn in ANY genre he sings in, he has one of the best-ever voices in rock:

----------

Raoul_Duke (02-21-2014)

----------


## Brewski

Awesome band, awesome album.

----------


## sotmfs

My first day teaching Welding and Metal Fabrication at a Voc School where I lived back in the eighties ,I talked with the students about music.In the early afternoon a load of steel(ordered by the previous teacher)arrived.I asked the students if the were into heavy metal and most said yes.I said "great,because the steel truck is here and you guys have to unload the heavy metal!"

Maybe you had to be there!! LOL!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I've been reading about Jimi Hendrix lately, and a good number of critics date the real birth of Heavy Metal with his song 'Purple Haze'. One critic says that this song, along with 'Voodoo Chile', is heavier and more metal than anything in Black Sabbath's first self-titled album from 1970.

The debate will go on forever, however of one thing I AM certain: if there were no Jimi, there probably would be no metal as we understand the term. He is one of the main gods in my Rock pantheon, and along with The Who and The Doors my top music from the 1960s:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Dammit! I'm only 2 posts short of 2500, and I can't leave without leaving with a nice, clean, round number, so here is number 2499, an ass-ripper from one of the lords of ass-ripping:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And now for number _2,500!!!!!!!!!!!



_*And with that, I bid you all adieu, my pretties.....*_
_

----------


## Maximatic

> I've been reading about Jimi Hendrix lately, and a good number of critics date the real birth of Heavy Metal with his song 'Purple Haze'. One critic says that this song, along with 'Voodoo Chile', is heavier and more metal than anything in Black Sabbath's first self-titled album from 1970.
> 
> The debate will go on forever, however of one thing I AM certain: if there were no Jimi, there probably would be no metal as we understand the term. He is one of the main gods in my Rock pantheon, and along with The Who and The Doors my top music from the 1960s:


I've always said that Jimi set the stage for Heavy Metal, but also raised the bar for guitar playing in general. But these guys never get the credit they're due. They get heavier and darker than anything I know of within ten years of this:

----------


## Brewski

Beautiful epic Lord of the Rings sounding atmospheric black metal awesomeness.

----------

Magnum (03-27-2014)

----------


## Brewski



----------


## Magnum

Awesome song from the German Black Metal band Streams of Blood:

----------


## Magnum



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum

Don't forget to check out my Heavy Metal thread here

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

No matter where I wander, I always come back to THIS band, one of the small handful of my ESSENTIAL bands, and one of the greatest in the Doom/Goth Metal genre. Yes, they are one of the most depressing bands EVER, which is why I love them so:

----------

Magnum (03-30-2014)

----------


## Magnum

The first MDB song I ever heard:

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


While I disapprove of NSBM and wish it would go away--it has been rejected by BM fans as a whole--but I will still listen to Graveland now and then, they are quite talented, although I wish they'd shut the fuck up about certain things!

----------


## Magnum

> While I disapprove of NSBM and wish it would go away--it has been rejected by BM fans as a whole--but I will still listen to Graveland now and then, they are quite talented, although I wish they'd shut the fuck up about certain things!


Yeah, the politics sucks but there are some awesome NSBM bands like Graveland, Temnozor and Kroda.

----------


## Magnum



----------

